# Training a waterfowl dog



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

Recently got a 9mo old black lab and I am itching to get her trained to hunt with me. Only one problem, I have NO idea where to start. Any tips?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I would get a book called game dog by Richard Walters. That's what I used on my two. Both hunted good. They weren't/aren't perfect , but that's my fault. My 2 year old was hunting with me at 10 months and did great. 

By his method, which is natural, no shock collars etc. , your a little behind. He says as soon as a dog knows its name it's time to start training. You just may have to break some bad habits.

It all starts with sit, stay, come, and make them crazy about retrieving.

Good luck.


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

Appreciate the info. I had a feeling I would be behind the 8 ball a bit and there are plenty of bad habits to break. We have had her for a little over a week now and it seems like she is a quick learner as long as I stay on top of things. I will definitely check out the book and hopefully I can incorporate some things into her normal obedience training so she stays interested as well as learning. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

+1 on waterdog I used it also and I am using wolters gun dog to train my Brittany now. the waterdog program is revised in a second edition on dvd with a trainer Charles Jurney he updates some of the old out to date stuff in wolter original program but it still 95% the same stuff. I would start working on obedience right now as mentioned earlier sit,come,stay and no are the first few steps when they are good with that your ready for the big world.its not to late some believe you shouldn't train them until they are over a year. good luck


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

big_fish said:


> +1 on waterdog I used it also and I am using wolters gun dog to train my Brittany now. the waterdog program is revised in a second edition on dvd with a trainer Charles Jurney he updates some of the old out to date stuff in wolter original program but it still 95% the same stuff. I would start working on obedience right now as mentioned earlier sit,come,stay and no are the first few steps when they are good with that your ready for the big world.its not to late some believe you shouldn't train them until they are over a year. good luck


It is Wolters. I couldn't remember. I did check out the game dog DVD and didn't care for it very much. Book is real good. 

Your not to late by any means. You can still get it done. Most libraries carry the book. May have to request it but it doesn't take long. Go that route and if you like it then buy it.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Im pretty sure charles jurney did all of wolters books to dvd i have most of wolters books and they all seem to start the same but as you read on it gets to the training at hand good luck with the training. P.s. you might check half.com i found some there

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks fish I will check that out. On a side note I realized I may need a taller fence. Never realized she could jump that high!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

